# Horn Mtn. and beyond reports?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have any reports from the rigs way south. Looking to run to Nakika area next weekend. I know a report today means nothing for next weekend, but I was just trying to get a feel for what the fishing is like.


----------



## RickyB (Jun 27, 2012)

Horn was dead Thursday. The fish seem to be on the ledge. Ram & Marlin all had good activity Thursday morning.


----------

